# Australian mystery wood



## Molokai (Jun 28, 2013)

Friend from Australia sent me this two pieces. He said that it had written NLM on the wood. I took some photos, if anybody can tell me what that wood is. My estimate is around 1000 to 1500 janka but...
it has lots of medium grain structure.

First photo dry,
second wet (some yellow streaks appear) 
and third end grain not sanded. 

[attachment=26933]
[attachment=26934]
[attachment=26935]


----------



## indonesianwood (Jun 28, 2013)

Look a bit like merbau to me.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like Spotted Gum to me, but that doesn't explain the NLM. Seems I remember some Aussie timbers names begin with "Narrow leaf" - but I cant think of any that start with M


----------



## phinds (Jun 29, 2013)

I asked David Clark ("Timber in Australia in Colour") and here's what he said so far:



> It is not Spotted Gum -or, my opinion, any Eucalypt. The wood seems to be furry - none of the Eucalypts are furry. There is one timber - Johnson River Hardwood - that looks like this but I will get an opinion this week.



If I hear more from him, I'll post.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 29, 2013)

indonesianwood said:


> Look a bit like merbau to me.


It looks but i have some merbau to compare and merbau is harder.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 29, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks like Spotted Gum to me, but that doesn't explain the NLM. Seems I remember some Aussie timbers names begin with "Narrow leaf" - but I cant think of any that start with M


Maybe this NLM is actually not helping, just confusing.


----------



## Molokai (Jun 29, 2013)

phinds said:


> I asked David Clark ("Timber in Australia in Colour") and here's what he said so far:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, thats the word. Furry, it has some dark grain, like furs. Thanks


----------



## phinds (Aug 20, 2013)

new reply from David



> I have shown this wood sample to a few locals including Col Martin (IWCS sample man) nobody has any idea what it is. That does not mean that it is not an Australian species but possibly one way out of the mainstream.


----------



## indonesianwood (Aug 20, 2013)

is this same like this.?[attachment=29629]
Albizia procera scientific name of this wood.
native call it kihiang.
sometimes called asian walnut.(google said)


----------



## Molokai (Aug 20, 2013)

Maybe its some kind of walnut.
Looks similar like your wood Arya....


----------



## bench1holio (Aug 20, 2013)

NLM could mean "narrow leaf mallee" but it looks way too soft for that!

If it is an Australian species I think it looks like vic. blackwood, which is around 1250-1350 0n the janka scale.

Still doesn't explain the NLM :i_dunno:


----------

